# Restaurant in Paris for a large group.



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm taking a group of 45 students to Paris, in the Spring. Any recommendations for a reasonable restaurant that could accomodate such numbers? I'm already planning on using Chartier for one night.


----------



## Karl89 (Feb 20, 2005)

https://la-fontaine-gaillon.com/

Had dinner there with a party of ten, don't know if they could handle 45, perhaps outdoors. Might be a bit pricey for students though. Quite good though.


----------



## chukka (Oct 23, 2007)

this one :https://www.monte-carlo.fr/ is close from the champs elysée jus few meters from the arc de triomphe .
it's better on lunch than dinner ,but they have enough room to accomodate more than 100 people if you reserve (wich you better have to do anywhere cause it's sometimes busy and you can maybe négociate a group price)
i 'm a taxi driver and i take many dinners on the last 20 + years so i see the quality decreasing other the years but it's still decent for the price .
don't think "gastronomic "though ,it's a cafétaria .* clean toilets is also something you will apreciate it's quite rare in paris .
hope it helps .


----------



## h0v1 (Nov 1, 2008)

For such a large group of people you should consider old "brasserie" style restaurants, they often have more room than traditional ones. Try to avoid those in Montparnasse or near Montmartre if price is an issue. 
On a more reasonable budget I'd suggest Chartier for its unbeatable prices or you also can check le cafe du commerce which originally was a "bouillon" too.

I have been there for a long time but, in my memories, Au pied de cochon was quite roomy and served decent food and wines. The same for the terminus

For more suggestion, this website might be useful and allows you to book online a lot of places in town:La Fourchette. Hope it helps.


----------



## diligiant (Jan 8, 2009)

you might want to try to book at one of the Relais de l'Entrecôte. That's not the original Relais de Venise but the latter doesn't accept reservations.

This concept is cherished by Parisians : NO CHOICE but for wine and dessert.


----------



## Frog in Suit (Mar 27, 2007)

Chouan said:


> I'm taking a group of 45 students to Paris, in the Spring. Any recommendations for a reasonable restaurant that could accomodate such numbers? I'm already planning on using Chartier for one night.


I would recommend Le Trumilou https://www.letrumilou.fr/. My wife used it about two years ago for a group of sixty ladies and everyone seemed to like it. It is a local institution, cheap and cheerful, on the quai de l'Hôtel de Ville, across from the Île de la Cité and Notre-Dame and the food is more than decent at the price.
I hope this helps.
Frog in Suit


----------



## plantagenet (Jan 25, 2009)

you may check the Flo brasseries:
https://www.flobrasseries.com/brasseries/en/

i have used Bofinger (near Bastille) once for 20+ people:
https://www.bofingerparis.com/

pretty decent choice.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks for all your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## Étienne (Sep 3, 2005)

Andy pointed that thread to me and I asked around a little.

Among the suggestions (depending on the budget):
- on a river boat (the Bateaux mouches might not have the best food, but they can accomodate large groups)
- the restaurant at the Musée d'Orsay,
- the restaurant on the first floor of the Eiffel Tower (_58_)
- one of the big brasseries at Montparnasse, for example _La Coupole_
- the _Train Bleu_ at Gare de Lyon (but it is rather pricey)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks


----------

